
How many Wolfenstein 3D and Shakespeares can fit into Atom editor - hudo
http://thehumbleprogrammer.com/shakespeare-in-the-castle-wolfenstein/
======
butz
While using Electon to kickstart project might be a good idea, but it is
failing in the long run. There are so many issues, that could be avoided by
using some other technologies. Just look at Sublime Text 2 editor, even if
they are using Python, program size is relatively small and it performs much
better than Atom. Sadly, Sublime is not developed as actively as Atom.

------
sklogic
Hipster kids can't code (efficiently, or at all, depending on your
definition). In other news, Pope is catholic.

